# Screen Shots



## Rhisiart (Dec 28, 2005)

How about displaying screen shots?

Here's mine in the next dialogue box below (with acknowledgments to Itamar Gat for the photo (http://www.eysesoftheworld.net).

Includes the excellent Butler: http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/Butler.shtml


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 29, 2005)

See attachment.

View attachment 5411


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's my Mac OS X screenie.  Is this only going to be Mac OS X screenies or can we also post other Mac OS versions and operating systems?


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess any Mac version, e.g. retro OS 9 perhaps?


----------



## mw84 (Dec 30, 2005)

There was another screens thread.. somewhere. Anyway, here's mine


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 30, 2005)

why do you use grab?  why not just apple+shift+3/4?


----------



## powermac (Dec 30, 2005)

The background I got from this site I believe.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 30, 2005)

rhisiart said:
			
		

> I guess any Mac version, e.g. retro OS 9 perhaps?



I'll include the screenies from my Quadra and Duo 230 soon.


----------



## mw84 (Dec 30, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> why do you use grab?  why not just apple+shift+3/4?



Well, I hardly ever do screenshots and couldn't remember the key code.  Does that use grab remotely or something else? I assume grab must be used for something since it came pre-installed?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 30, 2005)

not sure.  apple+shift+3 grabs the entire screen, and drops a png/pdf (OS dependent) on the desktop.  apple+shift+4 is the same, except it gives you a crosshair first and allows you to grab just a selection.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 30, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> apple+shift+3 grabs the entire screen.



Apple+shift+3 takes me to the BT (Britsh Telecom) web site every time.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 30, 2005)

apple-shift-3/4 probably uses the "screencapture" utility. Grab probably uses it too.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 1, 2006)

Its not OS X


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2006)

Ooohhh....Ubuntu!  Are you running that on a Power Mac or a PC?  I'll post my Ubuntu desktop from my laptop soon.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 2, 2006)

Its on my PC.  Unfortuntately I no longer own a Mac.  I need a PC to run windoze for several electrical engineering programs I have to use for school.  I just use linux when I don't need to use the programs.  Ubuntu seems to be the closest time to OS X I've found for the PC.
Amd Athlon XP 2800+
1 gig DDR3700
200 gig seagate SATA for linux
160 gig seagate SATA for windows xp pro
Geforce 4400Ti
DFI infinity motherboard
Sony DVD+-RW


----------



## riccbhard (Jan 7, 2006)

Shots located here: (only one at the moment)
http://esnips.com/web/cooner750-Photos


----------

